

JSON license requires "good not evil" use - utopkara
http://www.json.org/license.html

======
andymoe
Pretty awesome in my view. One Previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3693108>

------
utopkara
Does anybody have any info about why this line was put in the license? Is it
from the time when Google was promoting its famous motto, which is now swept
under the rug.

~~~
3825
He talks about it in his InfoQ session.
<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Heretical-Open-Source>

